# IUI Slow starter



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello folks,

I'm on day 11 of my cycle, and been taking injections every other day ready for basting, but after two scans very little seems to be happening 'downstairs'. My womb lining is still thin, and follicles still small. I have a 31-34 day cycle normally.....

Has anyone else out there been slow to react to the drugs?? Just want to know whether my situation is relatively normal


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Creaky

Yes slow responders and low responders are very very common. One of the girls I know on here took 26 days to get her follies and for me I never show any activity until about day 14 and then I grow at an amazing rate almost overnight and that is when I am on a daily dose of 300iui!!!

As long as the clinic doesn't give you grief don't worry and try to relax and think follicles

Hope this helps
Megan


----------



## Liz11 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi 
I am now on my 2ww
I was a slow starter - I have a 28 - 32 day cycle 

on day 12 still nothing then on day 14 I was ready with one 18m one ! 

good luck and stay positive


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks girls, that's made me feel better!!

I'm back at the clinic again tomorrow for another scan (the third in a week - thinking of setting up a caravan in the car park and camping out there!) so fingers crossed I might make it down to London to be basted by the end of the week.....

It's been great reading through all the success stories on this site!!   

There is hope that one day I'll be holding my own little one (isn't that what keeps us all going!)  

Sending you all baby dust...... 

Cheers for being there and offering support,

Creaky (and yes, I really do creak....old bones I think....)


----------

